# BLAST FINGER ENGINE VOTE



## Bogstandard (May 30, 2008)

This is where you have to make the most difficult decision of your life.

You are voting on the entrants to this competition.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2063.0

Choose your favourite engine based on design, how well it works and overall time taken.
I know it will be difficult because of so many factors, but go with your own gut reaction.

If I have set up this poll correctly, you will get one vote each, you can change it later if you are a bit undecided.
The poll will run for 7 days from this posting, and to keep it totally unbiased, no results will be shown until after the close time. Even I won't know.

What you are voting for - by order of submission

1 - Kacti's Wire Fantastic - 45 mins

2 - Mike's Welded Up, Chopped Down Tractor - 38 mins

3 - Roy's Finger Pullin' String Engine - 1 hour+

4 - Kacti's Data Destruction Machine - 3 mins

5 - Dave's Flushable, Self Cleaning Soap Engine - 17 mins

6 - Kacti's Tin Can Recycler - 45 mins

7 - Ralph's Eat It When You Have Finished Playing - 21 mins

8 - Al's Wooden Spoon Effluent Stirring Device - 1 hour 10 mins

9 - Steve's Proof Of Concept, Multi Hammering, Scotch Egg - 5 hours 10 mins

10- Al 2's Self Ejecting Conrod, MDF Flyer - 2 hours

Competitors, don't be downhearted if you get no votes. It is the taking part that counts. Everyone is up against stiff opposition. The best man will win. 

I hope you all enjoyed taking part and giving so much enjoyment to the members.

The next one will be.

Make a nuclear reactor, and you must use a pot of unsweetened plain yoghurt and a lollipop stick somewhere in the build.

Well done and good luck.

Bogs.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (May 30, 2008)

Resisted the temptation to at least give myself one vote and clicked on the one which made me think 'b***er, why didn't I think of that!'


----------



## Bogstandard (May 30, 2008)

Good sportmanship Al, keeping within the spirit of the competition.

This is how we should all vote.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (May 30, 2008)

Job done! I reviewed the whole post and made my decision (no not me!) 

May the best man win!! Or at least the one with the most votes!  :big: 

This has been a lot of fun. 


Thanks John ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (May 30, 2008)

Done ................ but it was bloomin hard to make mi' mind up ??? .......... everyone who's had a go is a winner in my book.

Best of luck guys, and thanks for the entertainment ;D

Dave


----------



## shred (May 30, 2008)

I would love to have at least 3 votes...


----------



## Bogstandard (May 31, 2008)

Shred, 

In my view, as Dave said, everyone is a winner, and everyone gets my vote.

The spirit of the competition was summed up in the last vid, submitted by Al 2, when the conrod fell off, the chuckle in the background said it all. 

Just enjoy it for what it is.

John

Looks like we have a few votes, nearly 200 reads


----------



## dave e (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I had several favorites too. It was hard to pick one winner. John, thanks for doing this. It was great fun... both the building and also following the other amazing designs.


----------



## Cedge (May 31, 2008)

Heck... call it a 10 way tie. With the amount of ingenuity shown here, losing can't even be a consideration.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (May 31, 2008)

If all competitors want to call it a 10 way draw, then we will.

Please let us know, and I will stop the poll without looking at the results so far.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (May 31, 2008)

I'm not sure about that!? 

I like the Idea of a winner who's innovation and vision made something cool from all sorts of odd stuff. Why did we all think of what we did....? The thing that inspired the ideas was 'competition'. 
That was the driving force of random constructions ... non of us would have been after a grand prize or an a#@ kissing! 

It's just fun... As is the vote.

I for one am expecting whoever wins to be happy ;D but not run around their home town screaming about their awesomeness!!!!  :big: 

Lighten up fellas it's a laugh! 


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 31, 2008)

The vote carries on.


----------



## shred (May 31, 2008)

I'm good with 0 votes or 200 on mine. I sort of like voting more than once though-- that way nearly everybody ends up with some votes and it's not as hard to pick your 3 favorites versus just one. I don't know if the forum software can do that though.


----------



## Cedge (May 31, 2008)

Shred
I'm with you. I already got all the good from this experience. A win or a loss wouldn't change the fun or any of the new ideas, one bit. I'm already well into building out another design, having put the water engine on hold until I can sort out some the blizzard of potential projects this one created. It was almost painful having to pick just one engine from the group. 

Steve


----------



## raym 11 (Jun 1, 2008)

I guess I haven't been lurking close enough. Could someone tell dummie how to acess pics of contested engines??

Ray M


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 1, 2008)

Try this Ray....

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2063.0


 ;D


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 1, 2008)

I cheated and took a quick peek at the votes.

I am honestly very disappointed with the count. With over 300 views I would have expected a few more than 8% to have voted.

These chaps sweated and gave blood to give you some very good ideas and enjoyment for the past week or so. 

So please, if you enjoyed the post, at least give these grand designers and makers a fair crack, and vote with your feelings.

If you are too miserable and totally without humour to hold this contest in contempt, please go read something technical. But please remember, without young men like this, with vision and foresight, your days of playing about with machines would never have happened. You would still be rubbing sticks together.

So fingers on the keys and VOTE.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 1, 2008)

> It was almost painful having to pick just one engine from the group.


 Yes that is true Steve, but when I decided to join in I knew the risks ;D It's all just a bit of fun really! 

As Shred said 





> I'm good with 0 votes or 200 on mine.


 I don't even care if I don't get one, I still laughed my a#@ off making and running mine :big: 

John, Don't be too disappointed, I'm sure we're all still more than happy with the outcome of the event so far.... I'm wanting to make replica's of some of the engines displayed (some like mine just won't last... The nephew broke it!!) Also I love the fact that now thanks to this competition I know that I can run around like an idiot at any of my friends houses and build an odd looking contraption that will (no matter who says that it's rubbish) leave them all wondering how I could do it so quickly ;D


Ralph.


P.S. Wasn't it you rubbing sticks together ? or do I have the wrong end of one?!? :big:


----------



## Kactiguy (Jun 1, 2008)

> These chaps sweated and gave blood to give you some very good ideas and enjoyment for the past week or so.


John,
I didn't give blood, but I got a nasty blister from using some cruddy pliers to bend the hanger wire. Does that count?


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 1, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> I know that I can run around like an idiot at any of my friends houses and build an odd looking contraption that will (no matter who says that it's rubbish) leave them all wondering how I could do it so quickly ;D



And if they get bored with it they can eat it ;D :big: ;D

This has been a pile of fun guys, and I agree with John (BS) .............



			
				Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> The spirit of the competition was summed up in the last vid, submitted by Al 2, when the conrod fell off, the chuckle in the background said it all.



Got to say that made me smile big time, to me, in any walk of life you need a sense of humor, it just makes it easier to take things in your stride 

Dave ................ aka CC


----------



## shred (Jun 1, 2008)

Kactiguy  said:
			
		

> John,
> I didn't give blood, but I got a nasty blister from using some cruddy pliers to bend the hanger wire. Does that count?


I sliced the ends of my fingers holding a flywheel in the drill press... not sure if any blood came out.


----------



## raym 11 (Jun 1, 2008)

I haven't voted yet because I haven't seen pics or all engines but I had a *Bloody*  Mary whilst contemplating my possible input.

Ray M


----------



## Cedge (Jun 1, 2008)

Shred...
It's real easy to tell.... blood is the wet red stuff. If it's just warm, wet and yellow, then you're most likely ok. : :

Steve


----------



## te_gui (Jun 1, 2008)

I didnt participate, but I did vote. My choice was for the "why didnt I think of that" one. Being an engineer by profession, I am a big fan of simple elegant design. This contest embodied that and was refreshing to see. I am eagerly waiting to see what the next gaunlet that may be thrown is.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 2, 2008)

It is real nice to see all this merriment, even after the build is all over.

te_gui, 

I think that with the people we have on this site, almost anything could be redesigned to a simpler and better format. The ingenuity from all competitors made my shoulders sag, as you said 'why didn't I think of that'. Sometimes, we think too complicated for our own good.

Now the team build is starting to come on line again, after all their fine efforts and encouraged by Tin, I don't think there will be another of these just yet. Don't want too much excitement in one go.

When things get quiet again, I will have to find another little something to keep us occupied.

Please keep this post going for the next few days, it keeps it to the forefront to remind people to vote.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 2, 2008)

Just in case there is any confusion, EVERY HMEMS MEMBER HAS A VOTE.

Just go to the top of the first page of this post and make your choice.


----------



## applescotty (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a view of each engine, all in one place. Maybe it will make voting easier.

Kactiguy - Wire Fantastic - 45 Mins






mike4517 - Tractor - 38 mins





shred (Roy) - Finger Puller - 1 hour+





Kactiguy - Data Destruction - 3 mins
http://www.youtube.com/v/NfR6p-3dHng

dave e - Flushable - 17 mins





Kactiguy - Tin Can - 45 mins





Divided He ad (Ralph) - Eat it - 21&#160; mins





DickDastardly40 (Al) - Wooden Spoon - 1 hour 10 mins





Cedge (Steve) - Hammering Device - 5 hours 10 mins





CallMeAL (Al 2) - Self Ejector - 2 hours







Scott


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers Scott, putting all the pic's together here is very helpful, I've voted already but having just reviewed your post ......... it now gets harder 

 Many thanks mate 

CC


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 3, 2008)

I voted for the one that I liked best but that is no reflection on the talent or engineering ability of any of the contributors..They all winners really. I fortunate that I dont know any of the builders so that I wasnt tempted to vote on a friends work-


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Scott... You spelt my name wrong!! :  ;D 

Never mind you did go to all that effort... well done  


Oh and everyone... That's EVERYONE who reads this who is a member, go on be a sport and click on any of the above. ( you might just feel all warm an fuzzy inside?  ) 

Come on join in the fun ;D 



Thank you,


Ralph.  (see Scott it's not to difficult  :big: )


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Raplh,

Only one day to go to put you out of your misery.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 4, 2008)

John,

I just thought I'd try to jolt some folks  (cattle prods don't seem to work through the ether!)

I spent last night starting my new engine and a couple of other little bits...So no misery... I'm quite chipper!! 

( I've got shiny thumbs too :big: )




Ralph.


----------



## applescotty (Jun 4, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Hey Scott... You spelt my name wrong!! : ;D





Sorry about that, all better now.

Scott


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 5, 2008)

The results are in for everyone to see.

If you are into competition, Kacti's Tin Can was the members vote for the overall winner. Many congratulations.

But if I suspect what the members are really thinking, they are all winners.

Many thanks gents for all your efforts.

Just to sum it all up, even though he didn't get a single vote, Al2's ejector vid was the best one, because it showed the true spirit of the competition. Make it, enjoy doing it, and when it goes pear shaped, laugh about it. Well worth another watch.

John


----------



## shred (Jun 5, 2008)

I liked the self-ejector feature.. mine toppled over right at the end of my video, which I edited out most of. Now that's over I can bling it up and put it on the shelf.


----------



## Kactiguy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm deeply honored. Thank you John for putting this competition together. Thank you to all of those who participated. Your engines were fabulous. Better than mine in my opinion. And thank you to those who voted.

I want to give back to the forum and let all of you who liked the tin can engine build your own. I am providing some easy four step plans to anyone who wants them. Happy building.


----------



## Cedge (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Kactiguy!! A well deserved victory and my personal favorite. Ingenuity at its best.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 5, 2008)

Guy,

Plans are great, keeping in the mood of the comp.


John


----------



## dave e (Jun 5, 2008)

Kactiguy, Thanks for the plans. But one question... does it have to be a soup can or do you think other cans will work? (I'm concerned about safety issues.)

Seriously, congrats on the win. Well deserved. It's a great design.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Kactiguy...and three cheers to all of those that enlightened us with their creativity!! This has been a very enjoyable thread to follow over the last two weeks.

Bill


----------



## Cedge (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave e
Careful... a Baked Bean can would qualify it as a gas engine. Not sure if that would make it an internal or external combustion design, but either way people might be somewhat reluctant to hang out and play with you...(grin)

Steve


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 5, 2008)

Kactiguy ............. well done mate ;D congratulations ........ and many thanks for sharing the plans ;D :big: ;D

And to everyone else that entered, and John for putting it all together, many thanks for the entertainment. 

CC ............. aka ......... Dave


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guy,

You are a talented cartooninst as well as a Model Engineer. Congrats, but well done to all the other entrants also!

Al


----------



## Kactiguy (Jun 5, 2008)

Baked beans gas engine... very funny Steve. BTW, it's a bit late, but I realized your engine could be called a quarter pounder. Maybe not so funny. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations Kactiguy ;D 

I know I said that I was going to make replicas of most of these entrants and thanks to your detailed plans I think I'll have a go at yours soon ;D ( cartoon is excellent... is that part of your living?) 

Well worth the effort to be in this little challenge, I bet all the people who read this and the original thread learnt a great deal... I know I did 

I really had a lot of fun devising, collecting parts and building mine and assume the others did too. 

Thanks to John for his innovation and his commitment to having a bit of fun ;D



Ralph.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! Boo Hoo! Scorned! The only one with no votes! :'( 

I see how the wind blows around here. The mob has spoken, i will except my judgement and hope to garner your favor somehow in the future. 

psst -(I really didn't care for my entry that much myself that is until it flew apart) ;D

Kactiguy - great job and loved the cartoon plan.

Wonderful job all.


----------



## rake60 (Jun 6, 2008)

CallMeAL  said:
			
		

> Wow! Boo Hoo! Scorned! The only one with no votes! :'(
> 
> I see how the wind blows around here. The mob has spoken, i will except my judgement and hope to garner your favor somehow in the future.
> 
> ...



You'll kick em next time Al! 

Congrats Kactiguy, 
and to *everyone* on their efforts!

This has been a very entertaining event!

Rick


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 6, 2008)

CallMeAL  said:
			
		

> Wow! Boo Hoo! Scorned! The only one with no votes! :'(



Don't worry Al .......... your chuckle at the end of the video made it all worthwhile .......... I'll always remember that, if the vote had been for most entertaining build you would have won hands down 8)

Anyway, just for the record I'm sending one additional cyber vote your way ........... just got to convince BS to let it in :  ;D

Thanks for your efforts they were well received here.

CC


----------

